# $200K Per Job? Timothy Geithner Says White House Jobs Plan Is Still a Bargain



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner didn't dispute a Harvard economist's estimate that each job in the White House's jobs plan would cost $200,000, but said the pricetag is the wrong way to measure the bill's worth. 
And he also pointed out, in an interview today with ABC News' David Muir, that there is no other option on the table for getting the economy moving and putting more people back to work. 
"You've got to think about the costs of the alternatives," Geithner said when asked about Harvard economist Martin Feldstein's calculation that each job created by President Obama's American Jobs Act would cost taxpayers about $200,000.

Geithner: 'Very Good Chance' Jobs Act Will Pass - ABC News

---------- Post added at 22:18 ---------- Previous post was at 22:16 ----------

*A very good bargain in a socialist society. Geithner is insane and should be led away in a straight jacket. *


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I always think spending someone else's money is a great bargain. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it really too much to ask that we get someone who actually knows how to handle money into any upper level position in the government? I dropped finance in college and even I can do a simple cost/benefit analysis, something these idiots can't seem to figure out. It's time to put a housewife in charge of government spending. She'll know how run on a budget & fix the economy. (And anyone who disagrees is being sexist :tounge_smile


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> It's time to put a housewife in charge of government spending. She'll know how run on a budget & fix the economy. (And anyone who disagrees is being sexist )


I won't disagree totally, but just don't let that housewife be Michelle Obama.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> I won't disagree totally, but just don't let that housewife be Michelle Obama.


She is not what I consider a housewife. I'm talking about normal women with normal husbands who are taking care of normal families and households. That shrew is the furthest thing from what I meant that I could think of. I'm about to go off on a total anti-snotty bitch rant, but I'll be good. Let's just say there is a difference between a housewife and good mother and women like her. I could go on and on and on and on, but I said I'd be good.

Oh and my use of the term "housewife" was in no way meant to negate the value of mothers who work outside the home or mothers who are single/divorced. It was just easier to use than the "incredibly intelligent, well balanced, hard working woman who does her best to raise her kids and run her household within the means that she has available to her." For those single dads who do the same thing insert "men" for "women" and change the gender.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Are we supposed to listen to the advice of a man that couldnt even figure out Turbo Tax?.


----------

